# How soon can I reapply for visa if it is rejected by UAE?



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I wanted my brother to come and visit Dubai for a possible job opportunity, but from some unknown reason, he is been rejected. How much time will it take for him to wait to reapply for another visa?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I believe you need to get to the bottom of why he was rejected - before applying again.
Otherwise you might find you get the same response each time you apply, until his file is corrected - providing the reason can be corrected!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

We have this ok to board kinda requirement and he forgot it to stamp that and came out to be a reason.


----------

